# Bellator Summer Series to have 4 man tourneys, 1 event per month(3 shows)



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

http://www.mmajunkie.com/news/2013/...eries-returns-with-three-four-man-tournaments


> Bellator MMA will return this summer for another "Summer Series" of tournaments, but it will do so with a twist on its regular format.
> 
> Instead of eight-fighter tournaments like it has done throughout its run, Bellator this summer will put on three four-man tourneys. The promotion announced the plans on Wednesday, though it has not yet announced dates, locations or participants in the tournament events, which will air on Spike TV.
> 
> ...


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm all for more fights. And judging by Bellator's line up, there are going to be a few doozies this summer.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I'm all for more fights. And judging by Bellator's line up, there are going to be a few doozies this summer.


Yeah more challengers for the Champions. Entertaining fights. Let's do this.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

My question is how is this going to coincide with the reality show?


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

kantowrestler said:


> My question is how is this going to coincide with the reality show?


I'm guessing the reality show will be weekly during this same period. But they are only having 1 event a month, not sure if they are on different days or it will be a lead in to the live show once a month?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Somehow I get the feelings the finale might be the event in August. Either that or it'll be a completely different event perhaps. However, I'd also imagine that the series will be at a separate day and time.


----------

